# It's Blue!



## diginit (Mar 15, 2005)

And it's beautiful. 1 3/16th" x 3 15/16th" tall, Thats about all I know about this one. 
 Tough to photograph. Anyone seen one before?


----------



## diginit (Mar 15, 2005)

3 smooth sides and 3 ribbed. Here's the bottom view.


----------



## diginit (Mar 15, 2005)

With a nice flair lip.


----------



## WhiteLighting (Mar 15, 2005)

i do belive its a english made bottle,due to the base markings.ive come up with 

 Y - 1853
 G- Febuary

 cant see what the other mark is,......


----------



## diginit (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm sorry, I should have mentioned that the bottom reads   Y  G  Co


----------



## greenpoison (Mar 17, 2005)

That is a beautiful bottle, thanks for posting it!

 White lightning: how would you know that 
 Y=1853
 and G = Feb???

 Is there a reference book?, research?
 I would love to learn that kind of stuff.


----------



## WhiteLighting (Mar 18, 2005)

AHHHHHH,it looks like a infinity symbol,...lol....

 Y G And Co,......its not in this book,"400 trademarks on glass",grab on amazon  etc etc..
 But it is a great bottle,... I only have a few poisons--strange


  but ill still look!


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 25, 2005)

It appears to be a Victorian poison, probably English or at least Brittish. I havent found the mark yet , my sources for European marks are somewhat limited.


----------



## diginit (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks for all the effort on this one.
 Hey G.P.  Here's a link that may help you. http://www.sli.unimelb.edu.au/scronk/aabw/dating.htm


----------



## grimdigger1 (Mar 26, 2005)

Most definitely a UK poison bottle from the 1900 - 1920 pieriod,,
 Believe that Y G & Co stands fro the york glass works company but may need a little further research on that one
 These poisons are readily available in the UK


----------



## wvbottlehead (May 13, 2005)

I think I've got his little brother, this one is 2 1/8" tall, same style, embossed not to be taken. Mine has no base markings.


----------



## bottlebank (May 19, 2005)

2 things!

  1)they will be worth alot of money

 2)they are great and they look like medicine bottles or something


----------

